# Sw georgia retriever club



## Brenda

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series

1,3,4,6,8,10,12,14,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,30,33,34,36,37,38,39,40,42

30 total


----------



## Fox Hollow Kennels

OPEN CALLBACKS
3,6,7,8,10,11,12,13,14,15,19,20,23,26,28,30,33,34,35,36,38,39,40,41,42,44,45,46,47,49,50,56,58,59,60,61,62 that should be 37 dogs
Land blind in the morning 8:00 am dog #30 starts landblind


----------



## Brenda

Derby Callbacks to the 3rd series

1,3,4,8,12,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,25,26,33,36,37,38,39,40,42

22 total


----------



## Shawn Graddy

Qualifying Placements
1st 9 
2nd 14
3rd 18
4th 23
RJ 3 
Jams
1,22
Congratulations to all!!!


----------



## FoxHollowKennels

Callbacks to waterblind: 24
3,6,7,8,11,15,19,20,26,28,30,36,39,40,41,42,46,49,50,56,58,60,61,62


----------



## Spring

Derby finals: 26, 38, 16, 40, 12Jams to the rest except #8 scratched.


----------



## roseberry

if i am reading it correctly......congrats to rita and frank jones on the win with allie, and to jason baker on the win and another big placement(2nd this week and two wins prior....in a row) with black shamrock's margarita! NICE

thanks for clarification below foxhollow!


----------



## FoxHollowKennels

The qualifying placements listed above (posted by Grat)are for Tall Pines R C. 
SWGA RC Qualifyjng is running today.


----------



## Brenda

Open callbacks to the last series

3,7,11,15,39,40,41,42,49,50,56,58,62

13 Total


----------



## bjoiner

FoxHollowKennels said:


> The qualifying placements listed above (posted by Grat)are for Tall Pines R C.
> SWGA RC Qualifyjng is running today.


2 also jammed.


----------



## Shawn Graddy

Qual cbs to 4th
2,4,6,12,18,19,20,21,22


----------



## Pinetree

Amt to LB
3,4,7,10,11,14,15,16,23,24,25,30,35,36,37,40,41,42,48,49,53,54,55,57
24 dogs 8:00am


----------



## T.Lanczak

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Mike Johnston,H/Jason Baker, & Black Shamrocks Margarita "Rita" for placing 2nd in the Derby at S.W.Georgia. This little gal is on fire, 23pts. Fantastic Job Sandhill.


----------



## Spring

Proud of my pup for placing in the derby, particularly considering he's 6 and 7 months younger than the others that did. A great learning experience for him.


----------



## Brenda

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

3,7,10,14,15,16,24,25,30,40,41,54,55,57

14 total


----------



## Bridget Bodine

Spring said:


> Proud of my pup for placing in the derby, particularly considering he's 6 and 7 months younger than the others that did. A great learning experience for him.


NICE Congrats! What is your pups name?


----------



## Baby Duck

My guess is 4 TH place chip 

Nice work !!


----------



## Spring

That's my little guy, Baby Duck. He just got a JAM this morning at Tall Pines, so we had a fun weekend.


----------



## bjoiner

Congrats on the ribbons with Chip. He ran well this weekend.


----------



## Baby Duck

Spring said:


> That's my little guy, Baby Duck. He just got a JAM this morning at Tall Pines, so we had a fun weekend.


Very nice !! Congrats on a great weekend!!


----------



## Kory Poulsen

Congrats to Goose (12 months old) in his first derby.

Congrats to all others who did well this weekend!


Kory


----------



## Brenda

Amateur callbacks to the last series

3,14,15,24,25,40,54

7 total

It is FREEZING HERE! I thought we were in the south!?


----------



## Judy Chute

Saw your weather/temps on the news here this AM...WOW, freezing was the description and temps shown!

Good luck in the AM..looking forward to update!

Judy


----------



## Brenda

Open results
1st-#3 Dude H/Dave Ward O/Elly Muth
2nd-#15 Stormy H/ Dave Ward O/ Charlie Hines
3rd-#11 Punch O/H Alex Washburn
4th-#50 Maddie H/Dan DeVos O/Diane Howard
RJ-#40 George O/H Carl Ruffalo

JAMS- 7, 39,49,58,62

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## 3blackdogs

Wow, great day for Dave Ward and so well deserved...and I'm especially delighted for Elly - wahoo!


----------



## Rainmaker

3blackdogs said:


> Wow, great day for Dave Ward and so well deserved...and I'm especially delighted for Elly - wahoo!


Ditto, very nice!


----------



## Beverly Burns

Congratulations to Elly and Dave....and...DUDE! It couldn't happen to nicer folks. I remember when Elly got Dude fromGrady's first litter ever long before he was a field champion and boy did it all work out for everyone involved. Cheers!


----------



## Brenda

Amateur Results

1st-#3 George O/H Carl Ruffalo
2nd-#25 Raider O/H Jack Unbehaun
3rd-#54 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
4th-#15 Sweets O/H Bruce Hall

No Jams only 4 dogs did the test

Congrats to All !!


----------



## JusticeDog

3blackdogs said:


> Wow, great day for Dave Ward and so well deserved...and I'm especially delighted for Elly - wahoo!


Congrats to Dave, Elly and Dude! Also, Congrats to Carl Ruffalo! Am win and the RJ in the open! An 8 series weekend!


----------



## birdthrower51

Way to go CARL & George, great teamwork. also to Jack, Ken & Bruce for the other placements!


----------



## Rainmaker

Congratulations Carl and Jack, nice weekend!


----------



## Frank Jones

Partial SW Derby Results:

1st) 26 Bluegoose Seaside Allie O- Frank and Rita Jones H- Jason Baker
2nd) 38 Black Shamrock's Margarita O-Michael Johnston H- Jason Baker
3rd 16 Pilkingtons Chasing Liberty O-Gail Komadoski, Kevin Howarth H-Gail Komadoski
4th 40 SpringHill's Prince Charles O-Vick Sullivan H-Marc Patton
RJ 12 Shelbie Hit the Jackpot O-Christopher and Shelbie Byers H- Chris Byers or Wayne Curtis

I apologize for not having all the JAMs awarded to the dogs that finished a very challenging Derby in cold . . . cold water. Congratulations to all!

rita


----------



## 3blackdogs

I love that big yella dog of Carl's and tell him to put him on my truck every time I see him....way to go George and Carl!


----------



## Becky Mills

bjoiner said:


> Congrats on the ribbons with Chip. He ran well this weekend.


Amen to that! Go Team Chip!!!!


----------



## Becky Mills

3blackdogs said:


> Wow, great day for Dave Ward and so well deserved...and I'm especially delighted for Elly - wahoo!


Absolutely! We are thrilled for Team Dude!


----------



## Becky Mills

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st-#3 George O/H Carl Ruffalo
> 2nd-#25 Raider O/H Jack Unbehaun
> 3rd-#54 Rosie O/H Ken Neil
> 4th-#15 Sweets O/H Bruce Hall
> 
> No Jams only 4 dogs did the test
> 
> Congrats to All !!



How great is that?????? We are so proud of all you but we're especially thrilled with that big win by George and Raider's second! YEEHAW!!!!!
Mr. Carl's young guys showed a lot of effort in the derby and qual, too.


----------



## Becky Mills

3blackdogs said:


> I love that big yella dog of Carl's and tell him to put him on my truck every time I see him....way to go George and Carl!


Sorry Lydia, I claimed him a long time ago. He is such a sweetheart.


----------

